# lost weight looking to gain muscle back hows my diet



## magicman (Nov 2, 2008)

basically lost alot of weight and muscle on a calorie deficet and intense cardio and have become to gaunt lol for my liking.

i have stopped cardio and have been lifting weights 3 times per week every other day in the gym for the last 5 weeks

i susspect that i dont get enougth cals due to low apetite

23 years old

carpenter

between 145-150lbs not quite sure

heres my daily diet what do you think

7.00-bowl of oatmeal with semi skim milk,multivitamin,cod liver oil capsule

10.00-3 boiled eggs,brown pitta,apple

1.00,tin tuna,1 brwn pitta,bananna

4.00,lift weights 75 mins

pwo straight after lifting-2 scoops of whey protien mixed with water

5.45-half a plate of mixed veg,salmon staek,tinned peas

i switch up this meal every night i add things like chicken,white fish,brwn rice,potatoe,more veg,wholegrain pasta etc

8.30-1 scoop whey mixed with skimmed milk

i only eat clean

drink 3 litres of water per day

i dont want to be massive thoe just a nice mediumish more defined build

any advice pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## londonboy1234 (Sep 14, 2008)

all looks good to me, prob woulda thought that taking the protein would be better before the workout?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Magicman, no wonder you look gaunt, sooner than me posting a diet look at some of the stickies, you are not eating anywhere near enough!

If you can't find anything let me know and I'll post you a diet up.


----------



## magicman (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah mate it would be handy if you could post me up a sensible diet to follow as im pretty much a beginner

i no that i eat clean but havent really got a clue on the amounts im suppose to be consuming i look at my diet and it looks like alot of food to me but obviously not lol

cheers it would be appreciated if you cud help


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I really can't do this justice in a quick post, read all the stickies and many of the posts in the diet section and I thoroughly recommend buying a good book on bodybuilding nutrition.

Ok a basic diet plan assuming you're looking to grow, this might look a lot of food but it isn't in comparison to a full out bulk plan

Meal 1 100 grams oats in water or fully skimmed milk and a 6 egg whites and two full eggs anyhow but not fried

Meal 2 Good quality protein shake and a handful of almonds

Meal 3 200gram chicken breast and as much salad as you want plus 250gram baked spud or sweet potato plus low fat yoghurt and some fruit

Meal 4 same as meal 2

Train 75 mins is a long time you're probably not at max intensity

Meal 5 3 scoops of extreme Build and recover just after training

Meal 6 200gram lean minced beef and 70 gram of rice or pasta

Meal 7 200 gram of lean meat or fish and 200gram boiled potato plus veg,

I struggle with appetite too, so you can chop and change but this is a basic structure, oily fish is good but try and avoid smoked, tuna is fine too but try and get at least 3 of your solid meals from really good protein. I find a piece of fruit 30 mins before a meal will make me hungry as it initiates an insulin response

Supplement with a good quality multi mineral and vit supplement plus 1gram vitamin C. Keep up the fluid intake you might want to push to 4 litres


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

> I thoroughly recommend buying a good book on bodybuilding nutrition.


Sorry to but in the post, but Pikey can you recommend a good one? I've been looking at a few but they were quite old?

Cheers mate.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

There're plenty of good ones, one of my favourites is Ironman's Ultimate Guide to Bodybuilding Nutrition (Ironman's Ultimate) its £10.99 from Amazon loads of different meal options and a good basic explanation of nutrition for bodybuilders.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Pikey said:


> There're plenty of good ones, one of my favourites is Ironman's Ultimate Guide to Bodybuilding Nutrition (Ironman's Ultimate) its £10.99 from Amazon loads of different meal options and a good basic explanation of nutrition for bodybuilders.


Thanks Pikey i'll get myself a copy of that!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

no worries mate glad to help


----------



## magicman (Nov 2, 2008)

cheers for doing that pikey defo gonna get the stuff in over the weekend and start on that diet as of monday and see how it goes


----------

